# Ingersoll



## toby jug (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a book obtainable that will give me information on the Ingersoll pocket watches that were made in the United Kingdom during the 1950s - 70s


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

toby jug said:


> Does anyone know if there is a book obtainable that will give me information on the Ingersoll pocket watches that were made in the United Kingdom during the 1950s - 70s


It is unlikely given the 'disposable' nature of these watches. Max Cutmore's 'Watches 1850-1980' only mentions British Ingersoll in passing, and I think his 'Pocket Watches' focusses on older watches.

All I know is this:

The Ingersoll Yankee (basically a miniature clock in a watch case) is famous as the first 'Dollar Watch' made in the USA. A 2nd generation stem-wind version was in production by the end of the 19th Century. From 1905, Ingersoll's British subsidiary was making a similar watch called Ingersoll Crown (a tad more expensive than a Dollar), initially from imported parts and later made entirely in-house at their London factory. These were made until the late 1920s. After the war, Ingersoll joined Smiths in setting up the Anglo-Celtic Watch Factory in Ystradgynlais. Their first model featured the same movement as the earlier British Ingersolls, now designated calibre PY. These watches were initially branded Ingersoll Triumph and Smiths Empire. Various wristwatches were made in the same factory over the years. Ingersoll pulled out of the venture in 1969, but the Smiths pocket-watches continued being made until about 1980.


----------

